# DIY at it's best



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Words couldn't describe the horror Yes, that is a hose


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Shoot, dab a little silicone around the spud and you are good to go. NOT!

UGH! Please tell me that was a temporary, emergency repair.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope, they changed the urinal judging by the old plastic:blink: anchors in the wall.It was integral trap. So they lowered it. Permanent repair. Can be seen at the red apple restaurant Greenville,IL. Thought you guys and gal would get a laugh.

I sat down to eat and one of my journeymen told me I HAD to go to the bathroom:laughing:

By the way dat ain't my work. Didn't want anybody to get confused


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> By the way dat ain't my work. Didn't want anybody to get confused



Oh. Glad you cleared that up. 

Kidding! I knew it wasn't.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll take credit fer the hand. It's mine. Just felt like the right thing to do:laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Next time I am down that way, I will have to go in and take a peek. 
If all esle fails, hose clamp and flex hose will do:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

I would be tempted to go in there once a week and mess with that hose so that it "pees" on the floor when used.

A month or so of that and I think they might get someone that can actually spell "urinal" and "flushometer" in there to repair it. Hopefully one that has a 3/4" shallow box escutcheon to cover that spud up with. 

Some people's children.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Amazing, original, never seen one like it here.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*It's sorta earthquake proof.*

*Sorta.*


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *It's sorta earthquake proof.*
> 
> *Sorta.*


Justified-Its there for an earthquake:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Being the mean spirited person I am I would have put a small hole in the hose facing the urinal user so that when they flush it they would get sprayed with a stream of water.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Being the mean spirited person I am I would have put a small hole in the hose facing the urinal user so that when they flush it they would get sprayed with a stream of water.


:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

"I would be tempted to go in there once a week and mess with that hose so that it "pees" on the floor when used."

Just a little pin hole at the front. 4 seconds of work, endless laughs.


----------



## TSCO (Aug 21, 2008)

nice... must been handled by the getherdone onsite handyman!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Double-A said:


> I would be tempted to go in there once a week and mess with that hose so that it "pees" on the floor when used.
> 
> A month or so of that and I think they might get someone that can actually spell "urinal" and "flushometer" in there to repair it. Hopefully one that has a 3/4" shallow box escutcheon to cover that spud up with.
> 
> Some people's children.


Awesome idea!:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Pin prick a hole so it sprays at the person when flushed!


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

killer spider has the right idea! This reminds me of a shower valve i got sent to fix that had 4 diffrent kinds of pipe in 3 feet all held together with pipe clamps.....priceless!


----------

